# combat class tonight



## Dory (Jan 31, 2013)

hi guys,

i am due to do a combat class tonight from 7-8 and after last nights epic fail and adjusting insulin rates I thought I'd canvas opinion here before tonight.  timings of relevant bits of info (basal rates for that time are in brackets) as follows:

(0.92u)---6.30pm - need to leave house for gym
(0.9u)----7pm - gym class starts.  Mix of high intensity cardio and strength/muscle toning
(0.67u)---8pm class finishes
(0.67u)---8.30pm get home (would normally have something small and v low in CHO for dinner at this point)
(0.58u)---9pm-10pm basal rate
(0.58u)---10pm-11pm basal rate
(0.53u)---11pm-12am basal rate
(0.53u)---12am-1am basal rate
(0.69u)---1am-2am basal rate
(0.7u)----2am-3am basal rate
(1.1u)----3am-4am basal rate
(1.2u)----4am-5am basal rate

my readings normal increase for an hour or two following exercise and fall away away approximately 4 hours following that.  I find that a normal bolus for dinner following exercise sees me going hypo approx 4-5 hours after.

I could either:
1. reduce the bolus I give for dinner or
2. introduce a TBR reduction, to start at 8pm when the class finishes, and finish at midnight. 

What are people's thoughts on which option to take?  And if 2., any suggestions at to what to reduce it by (percentage wise)?  Perhaps 30%?  

This might sound a silly question but I have never been taught the mechanics of reducing basal rates so it has always been guess work on my part (and bad guess work at that)....please bear that in mind


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2013)

Being T1 isnt a sience. Only you will know how hard you are working. It was only a few years ago i realised stress lowered bg. Good luck


----------



## Dory (Jan 31, 2013)

funny you say that Hobie - stress sends my levels thru the roof!  

The reason I posted this was because others on this forum have been kindly helping me out recently with their thoughts and suggestions, although I'm pretty confident in the TBR, so think I will have a go with that and see how i get on.


----------



## megga (Feb 3, 2013)

Combat class for girls??? my Mrs dont need that type of stuff, she has a slipper  and it hurts


----------



## Dory (Feb 5, 2013)

oh dear megga!!


----------



## megga (Feb 5, 2013)

Well 90% of the time, i do deserve it


----------

